# the big braai company



## michael mullan (Apr 10, 2014)

a (7).jpg



__ michael mullan
__ Apr 10, 2014






this is the Ugly drum smoker we manufacture , here in sunny South Africa


----------



## rgacat (Apr 10, 2014)

Looks good on the outside how about some inside pictures.

Ronnie g.


----------



## aeroforce100 (Apr 11, 2014)

How about some pictures of it in action?


----------



## gary s (Apr 11, 2014)

Good morning and welcome Michael, pretty cool, looking forward to hearing more and some pictures of your smokers in action

Gary S


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey Michael

Welcome to the Smoking  forum.   You’ll find great , friendly people here, all more than willing to answer any question you may have.  Just ask and you’ll get about 10 different answers—all right.  LOL.   Don’t forget to post qviews.

Gary


----------



## gary s (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey Michael, is smoking down there at big as it is in the states?

Gary S


----------



## michael mullan (Apr 13, 2014)

no, here we " braai", but i am hoping it does, as we manufacture Smokers, we sell about 45 a month


----------



## africanmeat (Apr 13, 2014)

Michael Mullan said:


> no, here we " braai", but i am hoping it does, as we manufacture Smokers, we sell about 45 a month


Welkom  Michael 

it looks nice from out side how does it looks inside .

hi guys
Braai =grilling or BBQ
we do have some smokers mostly fish .
we don't have many the diehard smokers like in the US .
and of course the commercial smokers .


----------

